# Voir les photos sur ICloud



## AlexFFF (19 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
j'ai pris beaucoup de photos avec un IPad Mini que je vais donner à quelqu'un.
J'ai donc augmenté mon espace de stockage sur le Cloud et fait les réglages depuis l'IPad pour que ma photothèque y soit.
Comme pour un moment je ne vais plus avoir de Mac, j'ai téléchargé ICloud sur Windows sur mon ordinateur. Je peux voir que l'espace de stockage correspondant au poids de mes photos est utilisé, en revanche, quand j'arrive que l'espace photo d'ICloud, je ne vois aucune photo !
Comment faire (pour être sûr de les récupérer un jour...) ?
Cdt


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

le transfert est parfois assez long


----------

